# Soo... best way to clean coconut oil out of a bathtub?



## MommyJogger

Seeking suggestions for cleaning products/methods to help remove the residue of a large amount of coconut oil that is currently coating my bathtub.
It turns out that the open coconut oil jar DS was holding under the faucet was indeed NOT the empty one we keep for him to play with in the tub. Our skin is now supple, but my tub is now gross. TIA!


----------



## the why bird

Regular dish soap is usually pretty good at cutting through greasy things. If that doesn't work, there are some kitchen cleaners made specifically for getting rid of grease but just make sure they are safe for whatever your tub is made from.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yep I'd go for washing up liquid too. I had to do that when I poured too much oil in the bath once... after I was stuck in there like a beached slippery (heavily pregnant!) whale for a good half an hour :rofl:.


----------



## Ninagrrl

I would suggest dawn. It really is superior but still gentle. I think if they can use it to clean up animals in oil spills it should do great on your bathtub and if it doesn't get completely washed off a spot it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Vinegar should work . The acid will cut through the grease.


----------



## messica

Another vote for Dawn, but I'd caution you to run a bunch of hot as you can water for some time after you wash it down (if you don't wipe it up and out) so it doesn't clog up your pipes once it gets further down and cools off!


----------



## noon_child

messica said:


> Another vote for Dawn, but I'd caution you to run a bunch of hot as you can water for some time after you wash it down (if you don't wipe it up and out) so it doesn't clog up your pipes once it gets further down and cools off!

Yep oil down the plug hole can mean expensive drain rodding. If it is a lot of oil I'd consider using use a sink unblocking chemical after washing it down (even though they are horribly strong, caustic things and I wouldn't use them regularily - twice in my life they have been an absolute must).


----------



## MommyJogger

I ended up using both dawn and vinegar at different points. Still a little bit left, but it's nothing like it was and it's going away. I'll get hubby to run some drano in the drain this weekend while DS and I are out for a while. Thanks all!


----------

